Ask HN: Should I use Yarn or NPM 5? - BevanR
======
timhigins
Same question here. Seems like the main advantage of yarn is their caching
mechanism and flat dependency system. npm 5 appears to use some sort of
caching (projects now include package-lock.json), and is supposedly much
faster than before. I wonder if yarn still has advantages over npm?

------
lcdss
The answer is simple: any of them will work just fine. npm 5 brings many
improvements, a lot in performance (in my tests the speed between them are
very similar), and new functionalities (e.g. outdated command).

------
coreyp_1
Upvoting because it is currently a very confusing ecosystem, and I'm not sure
of the right answer.

